# Has anyone grown "Chemo", and what is a "polyploid"?



## Colorado Lady (Jan 14, 2009)

I was sent 5 free Chemo seeds with an order.  The discription says it exhibites characteristics of being a polyploid, woody-stock and odd shaped leaves.  Supposed to be the best strain available for chronic pain and nausea. Sounds interesting.  However, I don't know what polyploid means.
Have any of our members grown this strain?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm growing some Chemo right now.

don't worry about what they are saying... it still looks like pot, grows like pot, and smells like pot... not very dense in the bud department, tho... more like little golf-balls of bud all over the branches.

I've got a couple in different stages of flower... I'll go take a couple pics for ya....a few mins....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 14, 2009)

2 plants, the first three pics show a plant that vegged for about 8 months and was topped after like...2 months. it's still got a ways to go yet.

the last pic is of a plant that's almost finished flowering that was let to grow naturally and put into flower after about 2 months.

the plants look in pretty bad shape cuz I've been battling Whiteflies and doused it with bug spray numerous times... and that's what the little white dots are on the fans (where the larvae were feeding)


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks TCVG for the answer and pics.  Please let me know how it smokes after you harvest.  Wondering if I want to take up the room, can only have 6 plants at once.  Looking for the best producer in quanity and quality.  My other seeds are White Russian.  Can hardly wait for spring. Our temps are already obove 40 degrees.   Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> I was sent 5 free Chemo seeds with an order.  The discription says it exhibites characteristics of being a polyploid, woody-stock and odd shaped leaves.  Supposed to be the best strain available for chronic pain and nausea. Sounds interesting.  However, I don't know what polyploid means.
> Have any of our members grown this strain?




*polyploid* - (genetics) an organism or cell having more than twice the haploid number of chromosomespolyploid play_w2("P0428900") (p
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-ploid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Having more than two complete sets of chromosomes. Many plants that are polyploid, such as dandelions, are sterile but can reproduce by apomixis or other asexual means. Other polyploid plants are fertile. For example, durum wheat (_Triticum turgidum durum_), which is used to make pasta, is tetraploid (it has four sets of chromosomes), while bread wheat (_Triticum aestivum_) is hexaploid (six sets of chromosomes). Polyploid plants, *if viable*, are often larger or more productive than diploid plants, and plant breeders often deliberately produce such plants by crossing species or other means.


> The discription says it exhibites characteristics of being a polyploid


I wonder exactly what "polyploid characteristcs" are?? .."larger or more productive"
hmmmm...


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there Colorado Lady

 Its very interesting that a breeder claims to have a polyploid strain although he only speaks of polyploid characteristics which is a wishy washy statement as its either polyploid or its not.

As has been said by our man Hick,polyploid plants have a doubled up set of chromosomes which doesnt occur naturally in cannabis as far as I am aware but the polyploid condition can be induced by using mutagens like colchicine which is a very toxic substance,highly carcinogenic and its the offspring of treated plants or seeds that can have the polyploid condition.

The plants are meant to be much larger, have more vigour and be supposedly higher in thc but this was from research done many years ago and I'm not to sure about the higher thc thing for that reason as thc assay techniques when this research was done was found to be highly inaccurate. 

But you've piqued my interest and will look forward to seeing your grow journal of Chemo should you decide to do one,but as I say,I rather doubt these are true polyploid plants.

But no worries and all the best with your girls.:guitar:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 17, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> 2 plants, the first three pics show a plant that vegged for about 8 months and was topped after like...2 months. it's still got a ways to go yet.
> 
> the last pic is of a plant that's almost finished flowering that was let to grow naturally and put into flower after about 2 months.
> 
> the plants look in pretty bad shape cuz I've been battling Whiteflies and doused it with bug spray numerous times... and that's what the little white dots are on the fans (where the larvae were feeding)


 
U veggie this plant for 8 months and that all the size it is.? Must be a cloner plant.
Did I see that right on the 1 Pix..
There is 2 plants in that pot.?
How many weeks into flowering r u.?  
For white flies can u hange one of those fly sticky clear strips near ur plant.? 
I got some on mine and I dropped the temp down to 60 and seems to die and I also hang one of those fly strips that r clear and 6 inches by 2inch and helps..  But when winter is over I will be fighting them flies alot harder and those spider mites, that remind me to spray the **** out of the walls,floors,ceilling with bug spray I am using veggie bug spray..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 17, 2009)

no, there's only 1 plant in the first pic... there's a bambo stake in there for support... If it wasn't staked, the side-branching wouldn't be able to support itself. I'm unsure on how far into flower that one is... prob about half way, I guess... and it was from seed... it was one of my really slow growers... one that I miss-ID'd so it was growing in the dining room in front of a window - indirect light - for months, so that's probrably another reason why it is not very big... and it was also topped after a couple months of veg.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 17, 2009)

but in all seriousness, Lady... this is NOT a producer... my buddy warned me of this... that's why I'm not devoting any serious resources to growing it... I'm just flowering it beside the table.

so if I were you... I wouldn't grow it, being limited in yer numbers.

I'm just growing it cuz I have the seeds... come do fun grows with the beans and/or grow them in front of windows as houseplants , and join me 'n my friends :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2009)

You might want to check out some of the Mandala strains.  The ones I have tried were good producing plants and their prices are really good.  Different strains are aimed at different medical problems.

hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You might want to check out some of the Mandala strains.  The ones I have tried were good producing plants and their prices are really good.  Different strains are aimed at different medical problems.
> 
> hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/



 I agree Hemp Goddess that some of Mikes strains at Mandala Seeds are really nice,all apart from Hashberry which is a strain that should never have been released as its so totally pants and its not just me as loads of folk who have grown it were really ticked off as its so naff. 

It even looks crap!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you posted that Rockster
hashberery was the only strain on that site that interested me
now i know better thank you


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for advice TCVG, didn't want to hurt your feelings, they did look a little puny.  Im going to take your advise and just grow one or two as pretty house plants.  No stress or worrying about sex etc..
And Hemp Goddess, thanks for the Mandala link.  Looks interesting and will look around when there's more time.  Can hear Husbands stomach growling from here
And Hick, you crack me up...and sometimes use big words.  But I understand polyploid now.  Thanks
Think your avatar sheep would wear your tinfoil hat??


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

..CoL'.. that was a cut 'n paste from wiki, I believe.. NOT.. "my" big words


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, so it is.  At least you're smart enough to know where to look for the right words.  Hope you're enjoying this fine sunshine!!!!!!! Renewed my fishing lic yesterday, free fishin for life after a certain age, and I'm off to dunk or freeze a few worms.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jan 27, 2009)

The Chemo I get in washington is the best medical pot around.


----------



## Medic1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been growing UBC CHEMO since 1996 and Still have the Original Mother I selected out of the 10 grown out. It's been well worth the time and trouble to keep my Baby alive and Healthy. The Hormones are Screamin and Show it well once the Clones are Introduced into the 12/12 Flowering Regimen. Vegging the Clones to Specific Heights before Flowering will Finish the Plants at Specific Heights. With Correct Topping and Tying I Consistently get 2.5-3.25 oz. Per Plant in < 2 months. The Buds are Rock solid, Heavy, about the size of a small Chicken Egg, Coated in Tris, Very Colorful and with a wounderfull Mesmerizing Arouma. The Effects are  Strong and long lasting. The Type Prized and Necessary for Medicinal Use. I give it to several Friends with Various Medical Conditions. Cancer, MS, Seizure Disorders, Chronic Pain, etc. I've grown out many Blends over 20+ years and Chemo has a permanent place in my garden. Try it you'll love it.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be interesting to see pics of both Chemos. Possibly more than one version?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 7, 2009)

u know... I've re-evaluated the Chemo that I have... after giving it a run on my soil bed... it yielded a qp of some knock-out pot that tastes fantastic... it's my best producer of wicked smoke, currently... unfortunately, I didn't take any pics at harvest in a low enough resolution, so no pics... the thing is, I went thru more than 30 seeds to get that particular keeper pheno I'm running... the rest of the plants were not up to par... I only ran 1 plant on the last table run, and got a qp off it... this next run (#3) I'm going with 12 Chemo:hubba: ... as well as 12 Sage, and 21 Skush....


----------



## massproducer (Jun 7, 2009)

What Chemo are we talking about here?  There is a strain called just "chemo" which I am unsure of its genetic heritage but it is not true chemo.  True chemo is UBC chemo, and it is very, very hard to find.  I ran this almost exclusively a few years backs.  UBC chemo is a smaller plants that for me produced very hard, round buds.  It wasn't the largest yeilder but was a rather nice yeilder, and had a unique high, especially for an indy.

It had a very pungent earthy aroma, and was around a 9-week strain.  It was definiately a keeper, but unfortunately I lost my mum and have not been able to get the strain back again.

Where are you guys getting your chemo?  Is it UBC or just chemo


----------



## Medic1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm running UBC CHEMO. As I remember it was fairly easy to get for a price back in 96. I'm looking in my records to find where I got my seeds from and the cost. When I do I'll post the info. As for pics no ones ever wanted to see any. I'll be happy to take some and post them with info. Anything I can do to help Fellow Aficionados.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure it's not the Chemo from UBC, Mass... it was gifted to me from a friend back east.... this pheno is most deffinitely a heavy Sativa, I'm sure it's not "the one"... but I still think this plant rocks...it tastes _great_


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 18, 2009)

Pain in rear. I have tested this strain for long time. It will produce male flowers but they are sterile. Its very errattic and not homogenous. Each plant exhibits its characteristics. Some require special treatment. Don't be surprised when it kicks your *** after you cure it properly and smoke it.

Each plant seems to be different .. here is one example .. It ran with oil

resin

while growing the resin ran slowly off the bud.. I would get it on my fingers.

like jelly

1 example

they pain in butt. run

away while you can

after 20 o1 minutes pulls out some cured chemo

thwart this

Reason it took so long I had to pull it out of freezer not to mention find it covered in ice crystals .

Open a frozen jar

clean the bud from the stems and roll it.. still not completely unfrozen .

roll em roll em roll em 

he he he 

oily I love the Red Bud

oh wait I'm so confusing 2 smokes

this is chemo ... its total 

I'm painless and clear of thought

Not the creative bud I truly love but

Hey Im short a beer.

I shall finish a bowl

I failed to roll a joint but that was due to my bad cleaning the bud ability. Left a small stem in there stuck through the papers and screwed everything up.

Can you imagine that?

What if everything could be perfect but you wouldn't know it unless you pushed a button. No don't go matrix on me.

Now, the people who pushed the button know but they can't tell you because you wouldn't understand until you pushed the button?

Stepped across the theshold.

Once your pressed the button you couldn't come back

You knew the was always don't press the button unless of course your over run  then hit self destruct.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm testing for a seed

Cross with my red bud?


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 23, 2009)

The stone from chemo is like blockhead  but clearer. Where blockhead hits you on top of head like Mario pounding you on top of head with a sparkling red hammer and you feel an energy drain like flooring a Harley . Slooow and powering.

Chemo is clearer. It stuns you like a bee sting surprises you but of course it don't hurt like a bee sting that would be goofy. 

Chemo produces small buds.  I'm testing longer growing periods and buckets to see quanity improves.  
I typed this before chemo


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 8, 2009)

Outside. they want to grow. Of Course. Inside my 2nd Chemo is doing very badly.  Little tiny but juicy and peppery buds. Of course these are F2's so we see what happens with rest. 

I must state though in defense of the poor lil plantys. I started them in cold weather which has continued up to now...  

The plants inside since cold weather storage. I put them outside in the spring sun for 3 days and yes I gradually introduced them to the Hot Suntan Buning rays of the sun on naked plants.  This is not the first time I has testing my theory. This is 2nd time results are same. 

The early spring sun has an antiflowering spectrum to it. I don't know what that spectrumn is but I know its there. I tested by setting flowers out over 2 or 3 years. 

You can have a flower in deep bloom... Set it in the spring sun.. warm it up to full sun .

set back inside in 12/12 cycle
put out 
take in

My original idea was to save electricity.

utlize the sun the fullest extent possible beyond hooking a bicycle to an electric generator.

Turns out thats not good idea.    Putting your flowering plants out in spring I mean.

Theres a secret undiscovered spectrum of light that tells plants to reproduce the earth.




Outside they want to grow tall.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 8, 2009)

and I'm not smoking chemo 

I'm smoking redbud


----------

